# Live edge Mesquite end table



## Greg Hummels (May 15, 2008)

This Mesquite end table I wanted to get a little creative so I inlayed crushed glass, ironpyrite and a geode in the top and used a custom mix of stain for a red color then put two coats of Tung oil and poly for the finish. For the base I welded round stock steel to get the look of branches, the legs are black pipe that I textured with the grinder the legs are reddish brown and the branches are copper color.


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

That is fantastic. Love the inlays. I had to really zoom in to see the branches were welded. Great wood and metal working.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

That is really really cool. I love the different textures and materials that you have used on this one. Fanstastic work, for sure. Awesome.


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

nice to see creativity. i like it


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Really creative. Another winner, Greg.


----------

